# Grand Tetons



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi all 
It's been awhile since posting any thing.

The wife and I are heading west and will be doing Glacier, Yellowstone and the Tetons.
I am having a problem finding out where to camp. We would like to have hook ups.

We are pulling a 30ft outback 5th wheel

Any info will be appreciated
Thank you
Photosal


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi all 
It's been awhile since posting any thing.

The wife and I are heading west and will be doing Glacier, Yellowstone and the Tetons.
I am having a problem finding out where to camp. We would like to have hook ups.

We are pulling a 30ft outback 5th wheel

Any info will be appreciated
Thank you
Photosal


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

[I don't 'spose it would help much if I offered that you would be welcome to camp at Wolfwood - I'd be happy to take care of your TT out there in God's country.

WOW! What a trip! Have a great time!!!


----------



## kellydavid (Jun 14, 2006)

There is an RV park at Coulter Bay, right by Jenny Lake. We have stayed there in the cabins, not in the RV park, but I know that it has full hookups.

Here is the website:

http://www.colterbayvillage.com/lodgeCBV.shtml

Kelly

ETA: Beautiful place. Centrally located to Yellowstone and Jackson Hole.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Heading to yellowstone in august, have reservations at the "Fishing Bridge RV Park", think it is the only "RV" park inside yellowstone.

Danny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

DANJOGAVINMO said:


> Heading to yellowstone in august, have reservations at the "Fishing Bridge RV Park", think it is the only "RV" park inside yellowstone.


Danny,

Do you have a web site or anything? We are still trying to sort out places to stay on the way home from the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally in Zion.

Speaking of which... Any chance you guys will be able to make it?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Didn t Yellowstone have a major landslide recently? Might make sure of it and check what was or is still blocked.

John


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Doug,

Fishing Bridge RV is reserved throug Xantarra (handles all the yellowstone reservations).
http://www.travelyellowstone.com/how-to-ma...vation-117.html

Regarding the 2007 western rally, I need to look into it, haven't been following the thread. It may be tough, I promised the kids a Disney trip next summer. I'll take a look and get back with you on that thread.

Crismon4 just got back from Yellowstone, maybe they have some tips for us all?

Thx
Danny


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Good timing as we JUST returned from the Tetons and Yellowstone Sunday 6/25









In the Tetons we stayed at Colter Bay RV.....very nicely wooded, spaces are close, but full hook-ups and nice facilities. We were there for 4 nights. We had a pull-through site, gravel and sloping, but worked out fine. It was great to be in the park so we could walk to the ranger talks, marina, facilities, store, laundry, but still feel the forest. They even gave us a pass to the lodge pool which the boys enjoyed after a long day of hiking Jenny Lake.

In Yellowstone, we opted to stay in West Yellowstone at Grizzly, after reading reviews about Fishing Bridge. For an RV park it was fabulous! Great staff, clean facilities, and nice pull-through, level sites with grass sides. And as others have confirmed, we spent all of our time in Yellowstone since it is SO large, so didn't mind not being in the forest.

The landslide referred to in an earlier post was actually in Yosemite.

We definitely recommend Montana Whitewater in Gallatin for rafting...our boys, ages 7 & 10 loved it. We were a bit nervous after the fatalities in the Tetons on the Snake so we opted to do a milder version on the Yellowstone river.

Feel free to ask additional questions as we're still recovering and I haven't had a chance to post much









Thanks!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I vote Colter Bay as well. Great spot to camp, with loads to see and do.

Fishing Bridge is the ONLY place inside the park with hook-ups. It's spendy compared with the other places...but it can't be beat for it's location. Me...I spend the money, stay in the park, and take advantage of the early morning hours to see wildlife. Yellowstone Lake is right across the road. Nothing like watching Bald Eagles snatching up fish in the morning!

Another campground inside the park I like is CANYON CAMPGROUND. No hookups, but it's in a great location to the Grand Canyon of the Yellowstone. (trails galore) Great ranger campfire talks too at the amphitheater. Not sure if they take units your size.

Here's my favorite YELLOWSTONE link:
Total Yellowstone Page


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Here's my favorite YELLOWSTONE link:
> Total Yellowstone Page
> [snapback]125912[/snapback]​


Great website JollyMon. That link went right into my bookmarks to allow easy access for future trip planning.







Now I just have to win the lottery so I can afford all the cross country trips I'd love to do!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Anybody know anything about Flagg Ranch Resort?

The web site looks pretty nice, and it appears to be located right on the border of Yellowstone to the North, and The Grand Tetons to the South.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> The Grand Tetons to the South.


Oh, you guys are talking about _those_ grand tetons. I thought you were going to DollyWorld!









Mark


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Anybody know anything about Flagg Ranch Resort?
> 
> The web site looks pretty nice, and it appears to be located right on the border of Yellowstone to the North, and The Grand Tetons to the South.
> 
> ...


Nice enough facility, Doug, with a little store and a restaurant, and fuel. At times, staff has been known to be a bit snappy. Just snap back. It is spendy, though.

Slug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info, Slug.








Can you give me any idea what the campsites are like? Roomy? Sardines? Amenities?

I try to avoid being snappy when camping though.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Doug, we may actually be heading out that way mid-August. Wanna tag along?
Seriously, meeting the folks out that way and this area is a very high possibility. Thanks to all for the good info!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> Doug, we may actually be heading out that way mid-August. Wanna tag along?
> Seriously, meeting the folks out that way and this area is a very high possibility. Thanks to all for the good info!
> [snapback]126785[/snapback]​


Of this year? Would love to go, but our big trip this August will be Farragut S.P. in the Idaho panhandle (first full week of August). If you are passing through there on your way East, we would love to see you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi all
I would like to thank all who have replied. We appreciate the help.

I would like to hear from pdx doug from Beaverton and danjogavinmo from Hillsboro, Oregon via email. We'll be stopping off to see family in your area, and would like to hear your recommendations concerning campgrounds nearby.

Thanks again to all...

photosal


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Photosal, sounds like you have a great trip planned! Hope all goes well for you







Never been to the Tetons, but looks like this summer will be it. Let us all know how it goes!

Safe travels


----------

